# Hijacked Forum Question



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Good Day,

Is there any way those who administer this forum/website can crack down and remove a certain member/guest of the forum, who submits dozens of topics nearly everyday (looks like someone from India, with multiple/various ads and phone numbers)? It is getting pretty annoying to have to siphon through pages of new content everyday and have to open each one and check mark as read, only to have them appear again the next day? It can't be just me, can it? Thanks.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We're doing the best we can.
It's not just one individual, it's a whole industry of spammers.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Why open each one. Its pretty easy to guess what the content is without opening them.

Soon as a Mod signs on in the morning he gets rid of them. Gone just like that. Hence no troubles you speak of.

This forum has been around quite a while. My bet would be that if there was a way they would have implemented it ages ago.

I think the mods are doing a pretty good job mostly with all the crap they put up with.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks MJ, I understand there is a lot to battle, and I appreciate the work of those overseeing this forum! I have yet to find out how to mark "all as read," in the view new content section. If there is a way to go into view new content and then click mark all as read, I would be doing that, so if there is, can someone please let me know? Thanks so much.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There are ways to prevent almost all SPAM from appearing on the Forum, but they are labor intensive for the mods and frustrating for newcomers. SSF has achieved a good balance between the controls of SPAM-free forums and open forums that let anyone post. SPAM appearing here doesn't last long.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pilgrim,

EDIT; I may have commented on something other than what you are referring to. I was referring to new posts, not hijacked. But there is a good chance you will see all the respondes are from the same person. And if you are talking about email notifications in your personal email, I would quickly delete them and check back a bit later to catch up on the posts to an established thread.

Perhaps that you are newish to the forum it isn't as evident what posts are spammers. I can almost always tell which ones are spammers.

Of course the easy ones are the ones that mention love, or something similar, horoscopes, etc. things not really related to slingshots. Additionally when we see a string of posts from the same person that has subject matter not related to SS I don't even open them.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thank you, Yes those are the ones I am referring to. Anything that isn't related to slingshot's, I realize are spammers. I don't get any personal emails. I don't open those on the forum either, just open view new content, then click mark as read. Or, if I see the titles on the forum topic section, I just delete them there.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> Thank you, Yes those are the ones I am referring to. Anything that isn't related to slingshot's, I realize are spammers. I don't get any personal emails. I don't open those on the forum either, just open view new content, then click mark as read. Or, if I see the titles on the forum topic section, I just delete them there.


I just re read my previous post to you Pilgrim. It seems to come across a bit grumpy to me now. My apologies if you took it that way, that wasnt the intent. I was just meaning to say i dont think its that big a deal as our Mods are on it pretty quick.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

No worries; didn't take it that way at all. I know there are great moderators on here, have seen them in action. Peace!


----------

